
PostgreSQL out of cycle release due to security vulnerability - fiddlerwoaroof
https://www.postgresql.org/message-id/98EFF6DC-805B-4309-AD89-6F3223CBDA7F%40postgresql.org
======
ecares
> Due to the nature of a reported security vulnerability, we are planning an
> out-of-cycle release for 2019-06-20.

